

My Weekend Project: The Pauper's Book Club - Find Inexpensive Kindle Books - DamonCourtney
http://www.paupersbookclub.com/

======
Leynos
Is there any chance you could add a function to search non-US Kindle stores?

I think this would be a very useful app, but Amazon has placed this annoying
restriction on their Kindle shop that prevents me buying any of the books
listed. :(

~~~
DamonCourtney
It's definitely on my TO DO list. I had thought about it briefly, but I'm only
just learning about the Amazon experience outside of the US. From what I can
tell though, it should be as easy as pulling the data from the different
Amazon sources, and all the rest should basically just work.

Famous last words. 0-]

